
Carbon and Cocoa as a Metaphor for Objective C and Swift - pcr910303
https://buckleyisms.com/blog/carbon-and-cocoa-as-a-metaphor-for-objective-c-and-swift/
======
smallduck
Similar notions from a few years ago:

[https://speakerdeck.com/akosma/cocoa-is-the-new-carbon-
the-f...](https://speakerdeck.com/akosma/cocoa-is-the-new-carbon-the-future-
of-apples-beloved-framework)

[https://smallduck.wordpress.com/2015/11/17/the-new-
carbon/](https://smallduck.wordpress.com/2015/11/17/the-new-carbon/)

